# Another head slap moment



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, looking for a little bit of advice. At work this week, I was talking about dogs to one of our ER staff. He recently purchased a mal puppy. She is now 4 months old. She is in training to be an emotional support service dog.
Well, he tells me that he was not going to spay her because he could sell her pups for a minimum of $1400 and he wanted to make money off of her. So, of course, I asked him what his plans were with her, health certifications, etc. He said. "she is AKC registered. That's enough to get paid $1400." 'Slap head at this time'.
What are the normal health checks, at a minimum, for a mal? The pup is young enough that I have some time to jam it into his head.
:help:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Mals are a different breed than GS, much less emphasis on show and structure, and a lot less problems with health and hips,....probably because of shows and trials.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, I know they are different. However, look what BYB did to the GSD. Mals are becoming more and more popular (at least up here) as a pet. That is what I worry about. Plus the fact that mals are cracked up 2nd cousins to the GSD. More and more will end up in shelters because people do not understand what they bought.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Mals are a BElgian Sheedog, one of 4 varieties with almost identical standards in the US, as it is one breed in most other countries, just different varieties. So will need screening for eyes, hips/elbows, seizures, and thyroid. Also special attention o heart as they have hereditary heart issues. While they are lower in the problem areas than some breeds the breeders wish it to remain and so screening is being done and all these things are problem areas. 

He should also ensure correct structure, while someone mentioned Mals don't care about shows and structure, this is wrong!!! A correct structured dog can perform its duties easier and with less injuries. The breed should be square and light and needs the correct build and should be sound. I hope he doesn't breed her but love her for the joy and love she brings to him.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you Trudy. That will help out alot.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I get the breeding question all the time with my dogs. When I mentioned I was having Kaiya spayed before the new pup arrived, people were like, "Why? You can make a lot of money off of puppies!" Too many people think that all it is is putting two AKC dogs together and cashing in. It annoys me and they don't have a clue, so I don't bother to go into the reality of it. I just tell them I'm not interested in breeding my dogs.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Its a hard job breeding dogs all the paperwork side of things! and if your studding your male dog you don't really get any thing out of it as the bitch goes through the agony of giving birth!! My grandmother used to breed west highland terriers (westies) while owning two german shepherds shan and suki, Sadly they have all passed away! Including my gran. R.I.P!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He's nuts if he thinks he's going to get $1400 each for Mal puppies that are only AKC registered. As it is, you can pick them up for 100 - 200 depending on where you are from a BYB. Look at kijiji.com.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

CHIC requires, Hips, elbows and eyes but like the others said the more testing the better.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

trudy said:


> Mals are a BElgian Sheedog, one of 4 varieties with almost identical standards in the US, as it is one breed in most other countries, just different varieties. ...


Just an FYI. Mals or Malinois are one of the four varieties of Belgian SHEPHERDS. In the USA only three of the 4 varieties are recognized by the AKC and each is considered a different breed. The Malinois, the Terverun and the Groenendael which in the AKC is called the Belgian Sheepdog. The 4th variety which is recognized by the UKC, in the USA, is the Laekenois.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Trudy...I think I said that less emphasis is placed on show and structure as opposed to "not caring about show and structure" ....there is a difference!! Don't twist my words you don't know me well enough or what I know about Mals. Many Mals in their native country are not even bred with papers and have been for years and the breed hasn't fallen off the cliff. I work with many many Mals in Law Enforcement and one of the reasons they are so popular today in working fields is because of lack of many health/structure issues. They are not as popular in the show world and i believe there is a correlation to that and their maintained working ability. Don't see many working show German Shepherds anymore and some of you may believe this is coincidence, but the real working people know better.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

From what I've seen of the Mals, the ones that are into the breed know which kennels to go to~working line, "AKC" is not a thought to them(maybe it is for the showline Mal's). 
If they know the breeder and the pedigrees behind the dogs, AKC registration is just a useless piece of paper.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

OK, so the guy informed me today that he would spay his dog. He said he did not realize he would have to pay that much to breed her. Still makes me want to scream though.


----------

